# Icones CS3



## jeff3 (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'icones dans le style Adobe CS3 mais pour d'autres applications (Mail, Safari, etc).

Savez-vous si ça existe ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Dans le genre.


----------



## jeff3 (18 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dans le genre.



oui mais avec un design CS3


----------



## Darkfire (22 Mars 2007)

D'après moi ça n'existe pas encore...
Mais je trouve que c'est une bonne idée de reprendre ce design pour créer de nouvelles icônes...

Tu dois certainement pouvoir retrouver l'image de fond des icônes en les superposant toutes en supprimant les lettres. Après il te suffira de redéfinir la couleur de l'image et de réécrire les lettres. Par contre je ne sais pas quelle police a été utilisée... Désolé

A+++
Tiger-Pro

PS : Je sais pas si je suis clair...mais bon... Si jamais qqun me trouve le nom de la Police utilisée je pourrais peut-être te les faire.

EDIT : Ah ouais, non...c'est pas aussi évident que je pensais. Mais je vais quand même éssayer. J'vous fais signe si jamais j'y arrive.


----------



## jeff3 (22 Mars 2007)

Tiger-Pro a dit:


> D'après moi ça n'existe pas encore...
> Mais je trouve que c'est une bonne idée de reprendre ce design pour créer de nouvelles icônes...
> 
> Tu dois certainement pouvoir retrouver l'image de fond des icônes en les superposant toutes en supprimant les lettres. Après il te suffira de redéfinir la couleur de l'image et de réécrire les lettres. Par contre je ne sais pas quelle police a été utilisée... Désolé
> ...



Cool merci parce que là tu me parles chinois :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

Ça doit être assez facile si on retrouve le fond plus la police mais ça doit être propriétaire.


----------



## Darkfire (22 Mars 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça doit être assez facile si on retrouve le fond plus la police mais *ça doit être propriétaire.[(b]*


*

Bah...je pense que si c'est juste dans ton dock perso, ça fait rien.
Tant que ce n'est pas diffusé partout.  

Effectivement, c'est très simple, mais retrouver le fond, pas évident. Je pensais pouvoir le recomposer en 5 minutes...ben non. Mais on peut certainement trouver plus doué que moi  *


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Elles sont là, content ? .


----------



## Darkfire (17 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont l&#224;, content ? .


Ah cool, merci  
Dommage qu'on n'aie pas le fond et la police, parce que ton site est bien, mais il n'y a pas tout et surtout, pas forc&#233;ment de la couleur d&#233;sir&#233;e  
Il me manque par example : Xtorrent, Aper&#231;u (il y a, mais c'est preview...), AppleScript et quelques jeux...
Mais bon, on en a d&#233;j&#224; un bon paquet. Merci &#224; toi pour ce lien.
a++

EDIT : J'ai rien dis, y a un fichier source &#224; l'int&#233;rieur...
Et le nom exact de la police est : AkzidenzGroteskBE-Md


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

Super donc .


----------



## jeff3 (18 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont là, content ? .


C'est nickel, merci C0rentin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2007)

Oui, merci beaucoup C0rentin


----------



## greggorynque (30 Avril 2007)

C'est marrant qu'il n'ait pas rajouté celle de photoshop, car si on a pas le CS3 ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est marrant qu'il n'ait pas rajouté celle de photoshop, car si on a pas le CS3 ....



la voici 

Sinon, kol vient de créer le set complet cs3.


----------



## Darkfire (1 Mai 2007)

tumb a dit:


> la voici
> 
> Sinon, kol vient de créer le set complet cs3.



Pfiouuu, on va finir par se perdre la dedans...
On parle de set complet de CS3 par ici, par là, lequel est le vrai ? à quoi servent les autres...
J'ai déjà 3 icône de Photoshop différentes...venant pourtant toutes du pack de la CS3. 
Mais il me semble que la deuxième fait partie du pack orignal, la dernière fait partie du seul set contenant d'autre applis que la CS3 et le premier est une "copie" "relookée" de la série originale...


----------



## AuGie (1 Mai 2007)

J'utilise celle là perso : http://www.artofadambetts.com/weblog/?p=190


----------



## Darkfire (2 Mai 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> J'utilise celle là perso : http://www.artofadambetts.com/weblog/?p=190



Sympa et beaucoup plus recherché que les icônes orgininales,
mais presque un peu trop lourd selon moi...
Merci pour ce lien


----------



## Albadros (2 Mai 2007)

mouais pour les icones programmes suis d'accord mais je trouve les icones fichiers tres tres bien reussies 

j'adore


----------



## thecrow (2 Mai 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> J'utilise celle là perso : http://www.artofadambetts.com/weblog/?p=190




Merci merci, je les trouve vraiment pas mal du tout


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

Chez moi, l'icone de l'app InDesign ne veut pas passer, et pourtant, j'ai remplacé le .icns dans les ressources de l'app...


----------

